
Curated music to increase your productivity while programming – Programmer's Mus - GoodRockqq
https://www.programmersmusic.com/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=shared_post&utm_campaign=epic
======
urahara
Well, the only thing that increases my productivity in terms of sounds is
their absence.

Relevant post appeared just 20 mins ago: 58% of high-performance employees say
they need more quiet workspaces [https://hackernoon.com/58-of-high-
performance-employees-say-...](https://hackernoon.com/58-of-high-performance-
employees-say-they-need-more-quiet-work-spaces-4381241a6453)

